# Power Pack- Power distribution (Tech 2800)



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

So like I said before, I now own the MRC Tech 2800, but when I connect more than one mainline to the pack itself, it seems like I lose power still for some odd reason. Do I need to have more wires going around (using a terminal rack looking thingy)? 

Also, my track has some dead spots (power-loc) but I'm also speculating that there may be problems with some of my engines stalling. Can any of you give me your opinions on what might be causing problems? Thanks

What Ive done:

1. Clean the track numerous times (hell, the track is shiny)
2. clean the wheels of every loco and rolling stock
3. Supply power to each mainline individually


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The number of tracks should have no effect on the power. It is the number of locomotive that use the power. 

Are the dead spots at or on track joiners?

Are the dead spots at or on turnouts?

Do you have power going to the rails on both sides of the turnouts?


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

jjb727 said:


> So like I said before, I now own the MRC Tech 2800, but when I connect more than one mainline to the pack itself, it seems like I lose power still for some odd reason. Do I need to have more wires going around (using a terminal rack looking thingy)?
> 
> Also, my track has some dead spots (power-loc) but I'm also speculating that there may be problems with some of my engines stalling. Can any of you give me your opinions on what might be causing problems? Thanks
> 
> ...


First of all is this a MRC Tech II Dualpower 2800?
What is the power rating on the transformer?

If this is what it is then it seems that there is not enough power to run two engines. The 2800 is rated at 10.6 VDC, 8.5 VA which translates to 1.25 amps.

Ray


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you mean the Life Like Power Lock there are no joiners. There are tabs that slide against each other to make contact when the track is assembled. Make sure these are all connected properly. When I have had this issue I use a multimeter to measure the voltage at each point on the line. It should always be the same. If there is a drop anywhere then the resistance of the track to that point is to great. You will need to run another feeder to that spot. Do not wire the feeders in series, if you do they will have the power each time. Best way is to run a main to a terminal strip and run all of the feeders from there.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

tkruger said:


> If you mean the Life Like Power Lock there are no joiners. There are tabs that slide against each other to make contact when the track is assembled. Make sure these are all connected properly. When I have had this issue I use a multimeter to measure the voltage at each point on the line. It should always be the same. If there is a drop anywhere then the resistance of the track to that point is to great. You will need to run another feeder to that spot. Do not wire the feeders in series, if you do they will have the power each time. Best way is to run a main to a terminal strip and run all of the feeders from there.


thing is that even if I had that sort of meter instrument, I don't know ANYTHING about electricity, so it wouldn't help me. 

And yes, this is the MRC Tech 2800 with the twin cab throttles. I expected it to have more power than those life-like blue power transformers.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

tkruger said:


> If you mean the Life Like Power Lock there are no joiners. There are tabs that slide against each other to make contact when the track is assembled. Make sure these are all connected properly. When I have had this issue I use a multimeter to measure the voltage at each point on the line. It should always be the same. If there is a drop anywhere then the resistance of the track to that point is to great. You will need to run another feeder to that spot. Do not wire the feeders in series, if you do they will have the power each time. Best way is to run a main to a terminal strip and run all of the feeders from there.


what im' gonna have to do is buy a bunch of those straight terminal track sections and distribute the power from the same power pack to each of those terminals using those electrical terminal things they sell at radio shack


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> The number of tracks should have no effect on the power. It is the number of locomotive that use the power.
> 
> Are the dead spots at or on track joiners?
> 
> ...


There are no turnouts installed at the moment neither are there any rail joiners. I have power-loc track. The one funny thing I did notice was that my new 4-4-0 does not have this issue at all. I can't figure out how to clean the wheels of the engine either since the power is sucked up from the trucks on the tender. Maybe ill have to do the trick of laying down a strip of paper towel soaked in Isopropyl alcohol and hold the tender so that the engine doesn't go anywhere. But what how do I get the wheels cleaned for the tender?


----------



## ewilson222 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi, this is Eric. I am new to this hobby and havent even built a track since i was about 7 years old.. (29 years ago)  I get to start playing with all this stuff when my son opens his christmas presents. one of witch is alot of train stuff. i did alot of complicated wiring in my car but forgot alot of it. it all begins to make sense quickly once you dive into it. Anyways. I am looking forward to running into all these electrical problems and confusions that you are in. but the point of my post is that i wanted to show you this web page i found that shows alot of wiring ideas for model railroads and it is designed in a way that makes it easy to understand for beginners like myself. I think this site will help me alot when i get into the more complex railroads.

http://www.brian-lambert.co.uk/Electrical.htm

I know this will help me. maybe it will help you or others in this forum so i'll pass it along.

-Eric


----------



## spicercars (Sep 12, 2012)

The easy way to solve this problem is to start with a voltmeter. Start by checking the voltage on the back of the transformer with the throttle wide open and no engines on the track. You should have around 10 volts. Then start checking your track in several spots. If you have the same voltage everywhere then the problem is the engine. I have the same controller and I run two with no problems at all on my layout. Good luck.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Multimeter (voltmeter) 101. You can get one for under $5 at Harbor Freight. Get a digital one and your life will be easier. There are primarily two settings I use. 
1. Continuity. Connect one end to point A. The other to point B. If electricity can flow through it it will display a 1, if not it displays 0.
2. DC voltage. Turn the dial until the display shows 00.0 and is in the DC (not AC) area. Place you transformer on high. Then place the red (+) lead on one rail and the black (-) lead on the other. The number displayed will be the voltage. If it is negative it does not mater (your train is just going backwards). 

The cost of the multimeter will save you from having to add to many leads. Also it will assist with trouble shooting in the future. Cheep ones for this are fine as a ball park figure tells you what you need to know.

To avoid buying terminal tracks you can solder wires to the the sides of the rails. To hide the wires drill a thin hole on the outside of the rail. Then run the wire up from underneath the roadbed.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

tkruger said:


> Multimeter (voltmeter) 101. You can get one for under $5 at Harbor Freight. Get a digital one and your life will be easier. There are primarily two settings I use.
> 1. Continuity. Connect one end to point A. The other to point B. If electricity can flow through it it will display a 1, if not it displays 0.
> 2. DC voltage. Turn the dial until the display shows 00.0 and is in the DC (not AC) area. Place you transformer on high. Then place the red (+) lead on one rail and the black (-) lead on the other. The number displayed will be the voltage. If it is negative it does not mater (your train is just going backwards).
> 
> ...


its gonna be a little hard to solder wires to power-loc track


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm thinking that you have twin controls and your trying to run both trains at the same time on the same track. Maybe try running one train on one track and a second train with the second control on a second track. That way you can run two trains at once but not on the same track. Pete


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

norgale said:


> I'm thinking that you have twin controls and your trying to run both trains at the same time on the same track. Maybe try running one train on one track and a second train with the second control on a second track. That way you can run two trains at once but not on the same track. Pete


Yes, I was doing that but for some reason, my power pack (tech 2800) was still being taxed quite a bit. Some of my engines were running eratically and some weren't. I cleaned everything and the difference wasn't by much. Its either my track has too many joints causing a lot of resistance or I just missed some spots (which is kind of unlikely since I scrubbed those rails like there was no tomorrow lol)


----------



## spicercars (Sep 12, 2012)

The only way to solve you problem is with a voltmeter. Then you can pin point the problem and know where your at.


----------

